# I'm in trouble...



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

This guy lives too close for comfort. Less than 2 miles away. He took my lunch money today,,

http://providence.craigslist.org/tag/2341826128.html

I think he's more of a collector as what I saw was new engines that were still in the box and he claims were just run to test, never used full time on his former layout. The Bachman units, top left pic, are all powered. He claims to have 500+ pieces of rolling stock.

Good thing is he doesn't take credit cards!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Heh Heh! Poor Jack. He's going to miss a lot of lunches this coming week. Ha!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha, ha ... there's a sucker born every minute.

Hey ... wait a second ... that guy live close to me. Maybe I should give him a ring, too!

Dohh!

:laugh:

(Kidding, of course ... looks like a nice acquisition!!!)

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Sorry, I guess I gave the impression I bought all of them, nope, just one.

For now. 

TJ, said he's going to have a yard sale in a few weeks and he'll have a lot of his train stuff out. He said he'd call me so I could have a "preview" the day before. Interested in joining me? Anyone else close by?

What would be a fair price for the 4 unit set?


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

You could take orders from some of us too far away *hint* *hint*


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would be in on the preview if you could take pics and then email them to me or post them on here as I am to far away to actually go there and who knows there might be a nice engine I could have you buy and me send you the money through paypal.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jack,

Thanks for the offer. I have my hands full with my O projects at this point. My HO layout is pretty much a fixed inventory at this point.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JackC said:


> Sorry, I guess I gave the impression I bought all of them, nope, just one.
> 
> For now.
> 
> ...



One Bachmann Plus Union Pacific engine an EMD F7A just went for 11.95 on e bay.

Ask him what he is looking for and offer less.

What do you think $40 bucks is fair? Are the B units powered?

All he has to do is say no.

I personally would start at $25 then work up. 

If I insult him and make him mad ...fine.
There are TONS of other trains for sale.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes the B units are powered.


----------



## ConrailUnderrate (May 5, 2011)

I hate when people don't list the prices. That kind of tells me he wants a lot of money for them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ConrailUnderrate said:


> I hate when people don't list the prices. That kind of tells me he wants a lot of money for them.



It is the American way get as much as you can...I would like to get as much as I can too.

Wouldn't you?

Some here will disagree with me but I low ball from the start and have gotten a lot of good deals that way. The most they can do is say no, then I up the price a little.

And if they get mad fine, like I said there are a ton of trains for sale. Sometimes if you back away you see a better deal the next week.


----------

